# Istick and Aspire Nautilus



## Lushen (19/3/15)

Hi All

I would appreciate some advice please.

I have been switching between ciggies and my twisp for the past 11 months. I made a concerted effort in Jan 2015 to get off the stinkies and invested in a nautilus mini and 20W IStick (using 12Mg as the day vape). I also purchased the Nautilus mega and 50W IStick (it looked better and is used for chain vaping 6Mg at night). Will hopefully upgrade to the Atlantis next month 

What would be the optimal power setting on the Istick's for flavour. I have taken the 20W ISitck as high as 12W only and don't want to burn coils. This is with 12Mg RY4 from @VapeKing.
The 50W IStick runs at 12W also with 6Mg Suicide Bunny (Strawberries and Cream).

The vape's are enjoyable, but should I be using different settings to get an optimal vape.
BTW, I use the 1.6Ohm BVC coils.


----------



## Riaz (19/3/15)

Hi @Lushen and welcome to the forum

Congrats on kicking the stinkies

For the optimal vape, you will need to find that out as you vape.

Using a 1.6ohm coil, i would suggest starting at around 20W, and then work your way down- i found this way works best- start high and then step down to find the perfect setting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (19/3/15)

Thanks @Riaz 

On the 20W IStick, the max that I can start with is 17.7W. I assume that this is regulated by the device. However on the 50W IStick, I can start at a full 50W.

Thanks for the heads up on the 20W. Will I reduce the life of the coil if I vape it at a high wattage?
I did notice that as I go to a lower setting, the TH gets much stronger, something I do not enjoy since I started vaping properly.


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

For me on the Mini Aspire Nautilus I started to get a burned tasted from about 13/14W, which spoiled the coil unit for me. 
Personally I would not start from high power, but rather from low power to higher power till you find your sweet spot. 
Your optimal power will also vary depending on the juice in the tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

starting at 50 will be a bad idea, you will end up burning your coil from the get go. look on your coil, the bvc coils have a recommended wattage range that is safe to vape on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

i vape my nautilis mini at 16w. never had an issue with it tasting burnt. from the sounds of it theres a huge fluctuation in the quality of coils. many bad batches floating around. so maybe start lower and go higher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (19/3/15)

The mini tastes awesome at 16W, I was just worried about killing coils.

I had issued with the BDC coils that were supplied and the first 5 that I bought. They only lasted 2 days at most.
Once I moved to the BVC coils, the experience is phenominal, but I always kept to 10W at max. I tried 16W now and it's brilliant. Will see how long the coils last though as it reads at 5.2V vs the 5V limitation specified on the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

this coil that i currently have on 16w is lasting about 3 weeks now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

the previous one i ran between 13.5 - 15w and lasted just under 4 weeks


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

sorry im bombarding your thread, running at 16w but its not the only tank i use, i do vape on it daily but im mostly on the reo. so cant really comment on constant use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (19/3/15)

And to think I went through a pack of BDC coils in one week, granted that 2 were duds straight off the bat.


----------



## Lushen (19/3/15)

Lushen said:


> And to think I went through a pack of BDC coils in one week, granted that 2 were duds straight off the bat.


 
You are not bombarding the thread, I really appreciate the info and guidance. Thanks a million guys!


----------



## audiophile011 (19/3/15)

Lushen said:


> And to think I went through a pack of BDC coils in one week, granted that 2 were duds straight off the bat.


Yeah, those bdc coils are dreadful! Also thought I'd give them a shot and save a buck. Dry hits, burned out coils and wick, inconsistent reaction to current. I went through an entire pack in 2 days, and several ml's of spoiled juice.


----------

